# true homes



## jrata (May 31, 2016)

does anybody work for this company called true homes


----------



## MPSFIRM (Dec 28, 2015)

*BBB overview*

73 complaints in 3 years?? No thanks...:vs_no_no_no:



Reason for Rating
BBB rating is based on 13 factors. Get the details about the factors considered.

Factors that raised True Homes, LLC's rating include:

Length of time business has been operating.
Complaint volume filed with BBB for business of this size.
Response to 73 complaint(s) filed against business.
Resolution of complaint(s) filed against business.
Customer Complaints SummaryRead complaint details
73 complaints closed with BBB in last 3 years | 28 closed in last 12 months
Complaint Type	Total Closed Complaints
Advertising / Sales Issues	1
Billing / Collection Issues	1
Guarantee / Warranty Issues	19
Problems with Product / Service	52
Delivery Issues	0
Total Closed Complaints	73


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

MPSFIRM is laying it down! I love it! 

Welcome addition to the board!:biggrin:


----------



## jrata (May 31, 2016)

do u know the persons name that owns this company


----------



## MPSFIRM (Dec 28, 2015)

David Cuthbertson is the principal and the owner from what I can see. 

I am hoping you are not going to contact them for work...do your research. Rip off report, BBB, etc.


----------



## MPSFIRM (Dec 28, 2015)

Craigslist Hack said:


> MPSFIRM is laying it down! I love it!
> 
> Welcome addition to the board!



I don't play around haha. I get enough sh*t being a female in this industry they doubt my knowledge and tend to get pissy when I call them on their BS.


----------



## jrata (May 31, 2016)

u think its the same guy in tx


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*They get pissy with everyone when called on their BS*



MPSFIRM said:


> I don't play around haha. I get enough sh*t being a female in this industry they doubt my knowledge and tend to get pissy when I call them on their BS.


I wouldn't read too much gender bias into it. It is in fact based on their own ignorance.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

The same post adolescent l rep making $16500 gets snarky because you won't drive 90 miles one way to do a $45 grass cut sight unseen or drive an hour and bid a tarp for a trip charge.
Rep-"This is the coverage area assigned."
Me- "Would you drive those distances for that money?"
Rep-"I would if it was my job."
Me-"Then come work for me. My guys are charging too much and I could use someone like you."


----------



## MPSFIRM (Dec 28, 2015)

jrata said:


> u think its the same guy in tx


If it is the same company then yes.


----------



## MPSFIRM (Dec 28, 2015)

GTX63 said:


> The same post adolescent l rep making $16500 gets snarky because you won't drive 90 miles one way to do a $45 grass cut sight unseen or drive an hour and bid a tarp for a trip charge.
> Rep-"This is the coverage area assigned."
> Me- "Would you drive those distances for that money?"
> Rep-"I would if it was my job."
> Me-"Then come work for me. My guys are charging too much and I could use someone like you."



I cannot tell you how many times I had to remind these clients we do not work for free. It is bad enough you are expected to do PR's (bids) for a minimal TC for most clients, but do not expect me to go out of my way to get stuff done for you just because it is in my coverage area. If we do not make money on it we do not do it. End of story. Profit is not a bad word UNLESS you're the client. They want maximum work and maximum profit with minimum pay to the contractor. They seem to forget they wouldn't be in business if it was not for us doing the work while they push paper.


----------



## REOWorker (Nov 7, 2014)

True Homes with73 complaints (has an A+ rating from BBB) is a new home builder in NC/SC. 
True Homes LLC in Dallas, TX is a property management company. They have a D- rating from the BBB.
Website is:http://www.truehomesllc.org/

Link to previous thread on this company: http:http://www.preservationtalk.com/showthread.php?t=4114//


----------



## jrata (May 31, 2016)

*nfn*

have u ever worked for nfn


----------

